# Saint's Graphics



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well I thought some people would like to see some stuff I do....

Here are some graphics I make (sigs for other sites,banners,avatars)



























^^For a request when Mavs were up 3-1 











































































































+









































































All newest to oldest 

If you want an Avatar Maverick_Fan or Edward just hit me up and if its spam cause of the links in the sigs just delete this I'm not trying to advertise  :banana:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Impressive. I've tried to make graphics with Photoshop before, but like...suppose I want to put this pic of Dirk Nowitzki:










On this background:








(with a green tint)

I don't know how to get JUST Dirk from that pic and not the stadium behind him/between his arms and torso.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

You crop it. If you'd like hit me up on aim OTR Saint Baller and I will help you out


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Good work!

I have seen a lot of nasty ones, but yours are very clean.

Two thumbs up from me!

:cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Those are very nice, Saint Baller! What programs do you use? If you don't mind me asking.
I use GIMP and photoshop. Though I prefer fireworks, but I can't afford it! :curse:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I use photoshop ofcourse


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Can a mod Pin this please?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> I use photoshop ofcourse


photoshop is a poor man's fireworks


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Can a mod Pin this please?


I think you can Pin it yourself by purchasing it in the store


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> I think you can Pin it yourself by purchasing it in the store


Did it for em


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

There ya go Saint. OMG you have as much points as I have in my pocket ezealen


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> There ya go Saint. OMG you have as much points as I have in my pocket ezealen


What? I have 10 mil in my pocket (15 more mil in the bank) and you only have 800,000 in your pocket...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol, no no no, I'm talking about my real pocket.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

...You have points in your pocket?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jersey switch should see it as someones avatar really soon.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)




----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

workin on anything new?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

the above one is my latest


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol yea a friend of mine said it looks like the mavs are playing in hell


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's miami, what's the difference? lol


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Meh my first one, it's all right, made it last night, not too great.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hey man not bad 

I recommend not brushing to much and when you do brush you brush under the player, just my 2 cents also you might want to pick up some patterns and learn to do a border. In a while I'd be happy to show you how on AIM


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ah thanks man, I'm on now.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Have this as a avatar !


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Meh my first one, it's all right, made it last night, not too great.


I like it :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Have this as a avatar !


You ABSOLUTELY LOVE that avatar, don't you?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You ABSOLUTELY LOVE that avatar, don't you?


Maybe he has a poster of it in his bed :banana:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You ABSOLUTELY LOVE that avatar, don't you?


I cant believe i was able to get you on video when you were doing that.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

ezealen said:


> photoshop is a poor man's fireworks


that's blasphemy, Photoshop is better if you know how to use it


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Worked on it a bit, I think I like it more now. Which is better? A border would be nice, if Dynasty would ever get on AIM. :curse: 

lol jk


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Seed said:


> that's blasphemy, Photoshop is better if you know how to use it


Fireworks is very confusing, but there's alot more you can do on it. Not saying that photoshop doesn't get the job done though :biggrin: 

Aw, the thread got unstickied! Do a nice deed and just end up wasting points


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

It's too bad this forum doesn't let us have images on our sig


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Seed said:


> It's too bad this forum doesn't let us have images on our sig


lol I didn't realize that before I made that graphic, my sig was its original purpose


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I really don't understand why I mean I've seen busier forums that could handle images on sigs and they didn't have any financial backing on their side like the SM deal


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

<a href="http://tinypic.com"><img src="http://i4.tinypic.com/16bgetx.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

One of those two is probably final, looks a lot better than the original pic. Which is better?

I've come a long way from


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> <a href="http://tinypic.com"><img src="http://i4.tinypic.com/16bgetx.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
> 
> One of those two is probably final, looks a lot better than the original pic. Which is better?
> 
> I've come a long way from


I like the first one better :cheers:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

That's what I was leaning towards, any more input?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Fireworks is very confusing, but there's alot more you can do on it. Not saying that photoshop doesn't get the job done though :biggrin:
> 
> Aw, the thread got unstickied! Do a nice deed and just end up wasting points


Yes, it got unstickied because the thread wasn't getting much attention or "views." If the recent trends continue, I will sticky it again.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> <a href="http://tinypic.com"><img src="http://i4.tinypic.com/16bgetx.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
> 
> One of those two is probably final, looks a lot better than the original pic. Which is better?
> 
> I've come a long way from


I like the 1st one, 3rd one (original one), then 2nd one.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

My second and third works respectively, I don't really like either, both were done in five minutes of free time that I had.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone? Beuler?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Looks like a desaturation and a bubble wrap coating on top...

Am I right?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol probably, I have no idea what I did.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Backtracking says after I cropped the Ben, I pasted him onto a black surface, wrote "Big Ben" in blue font, made a blue spherical rectangle thing and put it under "Big Ben", gave them both a red stroke and merged them together, merged this layer, the Ben layer, and the background black layer, applied Plastic Wrap, and then stuck a lens glare behind Ben to top it off.

Run-on sentences ftw


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

This is my Marquis Sig.. its gonna be the last one I make probably


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I feel like the only one who can't do photshop

I get stuck cropping around the players, it's damn near impossible to get everything


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Eh, I suck at cropping too, look at Quisy's hair.. Anyway theres some really good tutorial sites out there, I made that one using 2 tutorials, so if you follow those, you'll get better.. but I think you should get photoshop if you dont have it cuz that would be the first thing to do.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> This is my Marquis Sig.. its gonna be the last one I make probably


This is actually pretty good work!

Not trying to patronize anybody here, but, when I was growing up (early 90's), Photoshop was reserved for few people with fast enough computer and big enough memory. I was so proud to be able to "Photoshop" on my resume. 

Now we are all experts.....
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you, tutorials do wonders, lol


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol I'm poor mang, I live off of free trials, I download Photoshop in a different language every 30 days 

But yeah, I suck at cropping too, a good way to hide it is right click on the layer name, blending options, and apply inner glow and outer glow. It looks cool too  I also reccomend not using the magnetic lasso, it doesn't work that well, use the polygonal one (the one that makes lines), though it takes longer. Round objects come out surprisingly well.


----------

